# Crystal Violet...........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

History can teach all of us a thing or two and readings even more and while reading a biographical history book of ww2 I came across a tincture that reminded me of my childhood, I remember it clearly, and its blue and it work; Crystal Violet or Gentian Violet, still listed by the World Health Organization. It may be a good thing to have in the first aid kit.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gentian Violet is generally used as an anti-fungal to treat conditions such as Athletes Foot or Thrush. While it does have weak anti-bacterial properties, and can be used on minor cuts and scrapes, it seems that there are better and more effective remedies, not only in the Allopathic Drug World, but also in the Naturopathic World as well, to treat minor cuts and scrapes. However, as RTG stated, it might be a good idea to keep all options open.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I am not sure I would waste time or money stocking gentian violet. While it might be minimally effective on small cuts and abrasions, it also leaves a huge purple stain wherever you put it. So.... if you put it in your mouth for thrush, kiss those white teeth goodbye. (Hmmm....with purple teeth, you probably won't be kissing much of anything! )

Personally, I would prefer to use good old soap and water for cuts and abrasions. My husband swears by clear iodine tincture, so we keep that around, but I find most superficial injuries will heal well if they are just kept clean and dry.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

6 or 7 years ago I started out to learn a few medicinal plants to treat common first aid issues. As I learned I started mapping where these plants grew, in a 200 square mile area.

Now I no longer map, I know over 1000 species, where they grow and when to harvest. Even in the dead of winter I know where to find what I need to treat pneumonia, a gun shot wound or gallstones.

My first aid kit is very light, gauze/tape/bandages/bandaids/staples/sutures/RecoverOrs(electrolyte replacement). Things I can make but would take time. It’s easier to keep them in a kit. Alcohol tinctures last 12 to 15 years… as long as you know how to produce alcohol you are good to go! With the tinctures in my kits I can stop a drug resistant staff infection, treat lyme, stop bleeding (internal and external), speed the healing of broken bones and treat arthritis or a flu outbreak, even dissolve kidney stones.

readytogo has a good point, if you only know 10 plants or even 50. Plants are a good way to go! Take a year and learn a few… My suggestion...


----------

